# emerge rsync - was ist neu..?

## pom

Hi,

mich würde einmal interessieren, wie ich nach einen 'emerge rsync' die Info bekomme, welche(s) Paket(e) sich geändert haben. Da einige Pakete ja noch nicht unter gcc 3.2 zu übersetzen sind (Behauptung von mir). Nur durch Zufall hab ich nun 'emerge memtest86' probiert, *freu* jetzt geht es.

CU

POM

----------

## Tommex

emerge --update world --pretend

sollte eine Liste aller Pakete geben, die ein Update vertragen könnten

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## pom

das ist mir ja klar, aber ich hätte nun gerne die Infos, von den Änderungen der NICHT auf meinem System installierten Pakete.

Es soll ja vorkommen, das das ein oder andere ebuild released wird, auf das ich schon sooooooo lange gewartet habe. 

Gruss

POM

----------

## LinuxDocc

Schau einfach auf der www.gentoo.de rechts unten ... schau täglich rein, dann siehst du was neu ist  :Smile: 

----------

